
Coda: one-window web development for Mac - keven
http://www.panic.com/coda/
======
mattjaynes
Just started trying it out.

So far I'm very impressed. Very clean and simple with just the right
functionality I need. Will see how it does after using it for a real
project...

~~~
Sam_Odio
Nice software - but $79 seems a little pricey. I'm not yet convinced the
features justify the $30 markup over textmate.

~~~
mattjaynes
Good point :) I've never really used textmate, but have heard great things
about it. What's your take on it?

~~~
russ
Textmate is the shizzle.

~~~
busy_beaver
While Textmate is indeed the shizzle, this app isn't really playing in the
same space.

Textmate is a code editor (and a very nice one). Coda is a web design tool,
like Dreamweaver (integrated preview pane, built-in GUI support for CSS
mangling, etc.). Coda looks to be a lot cleaner than Dreamweaver. I like it --
but I'm not sure I do enough web design to justify switching. It has more to
do with the time to learn a new app rather than the cost; while Dreamweaver
may be nasty, I've been using it for a long time. If I found myself needing to
do a lot of web design, I'd definitely consider a switch. Coda seems elegant
and intuitive.

------
nickb
Wow... amazing site design! App's beautiful and extremely useful as well. Nice
job, Panic!

------
omouse
It looks sexy, but how does it compare to Bluefish?

